# Support a fellow UK lifter



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey guys just wanted to let you all know I've decided that I'm going to share my knowledge of what i learnt over the last 3 years by putting up weekly advice on my youtube channel. It's gonna be focused on beginner/intermediate routines , tips, nutrition and the day in the life. I've currently got a back and bicep/shoulder routine up at the moment and i think that it will benefit anyone who's starting out and wants to advance in the lifting lifestyle or people who want to switch things up. Please check it out and subscribe.

Thanks guys.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClLKrJQZVu_jz1xZ8bnwmSA


----------



## Snake (Sep 30, 2014)

Had a quick look, form didn't seem the best on most exercises and you are skinny. For that reason...

I'm out.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Was a bit awkward recording for the first time but feedback is always good. If you'd watched the whole video i said i injured my wrist in a bench press and had forgotten my wrist support which made it a bit uncomfortable but thanks for the input guys.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Dumbbell pressing was terrible

Side raises fcking horrendous

Turned off after that

Also your trainers are sh1t


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

you need a catchy name - bzzzz or something similar


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea my trainers are pretty outdated lol I'm not too fussed about what i wear though.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

It was because the bench wasn't locked in place when i went back with the dumbbells and my wrist got fractured, hasn't been the same since.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

same excuse for the lat pulldown?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

tough crowd mate


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Weird that you feel qualified to do this. Really awful, lifts are so uncontrolled and amateur. Sorry, it's not good though.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

No excuses for that but its good to get form critics so i can improve on it. Thanks


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Maybe consider nailing your form before putting up videos showing other people how to do it.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Think you're on the wrong place for support tbh mate - there are some top blokes (and ladies) on here, but at least 75% of the users here are cúnts. A bit of constructive critisism is fine and warranted, but people like to get gobby behind their keyboards sadly.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like you're gonna fit right in around here.

:lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

videos are crap, the form was just terrible, but fair play to the lad, from **** to fit :thumbup1:


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

i enjoyed the footage, i think form is overated and it clearly working for you mate

can you post up your diet and current splt


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Still made gains from the form which I'm happy with. I'm not looking to be a huge dude or compete just to look good but it's whatever works for you at the end of the day.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Natty Steve said:


> Hark at thou....Make that 76% lol.  Why not give the bloke some advice n support' date=' even if it is harsh?[/quote']
> 
> No need to alter the percentage, I'm one of the 75% already, cúnt and proud  I can say though that I'm never a cock to people that aren't being dicks themselves. Like I said, a bit of critisism and advice is fair enough, but the bloke has been nothing but polite and is just starting out, so replies along the lines of 'you don't know WTF you're doing' are unwarranted IMO.
> 
> For the record, your first post is in the small percentage of replies that were actually pretty constructive :thumbup1:


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

I do Legs,push,pull,shoulders day off repeat. I'm currently on around 1700 calories on this cut with protein being 190-200g carbs 90-100 and fats 50-60.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

I can understand where most of these guys are coming from and If i was to get offended by these comments I would run like a girl and deactivate but I'm gonna take it on board and learn from it to better myself.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

You are going to look back on this in a year or two and think to yourself, what the hell was I doing. I am going to be honest, it wasn't great mate.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

:thumbup1:


----------



## raidon (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow i thought these guys were just harsh but god...your form is crap


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea I most probably will but not everyone starts off on youtube with the perfect video tutorials so the content will get better, it takes a lot for me to quit something lol


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

UnsungHero said:


> Yea I most probably will but not everyone starts off on youtube with the perfect video tutorials so the content will get better, it takes a lot for me to quit something lol


I wouldn't worry about it mate. It's good that you've taken the criticism well. I can guarentee you 80% of these people have never recorded themselves and lift with form that looks like they're a fvckin contortionist.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea I know Tommy it's really strange recording yourself because my eye was constantly checking the camera which kinda distracted me. Gotta learn to act as if its not there lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

No offense meant mate but if a beginner watches your vid they may injure themselves doing lateral raises like that, and anyone at intermediate level will turn the vids off as soon as they see your bytt slide forward on the bench during your pressing. If you want to be taken seriously, take the vid with less weight and better form.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Also your trainers are sh1t


Hahaha. That really made me laugh


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

UnsungHero said:


> I can understand where most of these guys are coming from and If i was to get offended by these comments I would run like a girl and deactivate but I'm gonna take it on board and learn from it to better myself.


Good lad, there is some good advice in this thread but you'll have to sift through some pigshít to find it :laugh:

Some constructive advice from how I saw it:

Dumbbell presses: Sit up straighter, keep your core tight and form should improve dramatically.

Lateral raises: There's a lot of cuff rotation going on during the reps here, should just be the shoulder moving up and down with the elbow staying on one plane at all times. You had the plane spot on in your warmups with the cables, it's just a case of emulating that with the dumbbells, albeit with more bend in the elbow. I'd imagine you'll have to lower the weight to get the form right and still manage to rep with it, but it'll make for much better side delt isolation whereas I imagibe there would be a LOT of trap involvement the way you're doing it currently.

OHP: Decent, just looked a tad unsteady. Tighten your core, lock into position and then lift.

Those were the standouts for me. Other than those form issues ,it was decent mate. Speaking was clear and concise, good detail. The more experienced you get and start nailing some form and everything, these videos could come along nicely.

Keep at it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea Im gonna take them down and put new one ups here soon, probably next week if anything so have your guns reloaded and ready to fire away with the crafty digs lol. Will be better quality because I'm getting a canon 700 next week.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

I did mention in the video about my shoes as they were making me lean forward. I usually where converse but I dont know where they are lol. Next week hopefully will be a more informative and better video.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

I read the posts before I watched the video and thought everyone was just being harsh but after watching the video I have to agree with them! Maybe you should lower the weight nail your form then start building the weight back up but keeping your form on point


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Ste.I will make sure i have my wrist wrap at the ready so it looks a alot more controlled:cool:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

UnsungHero said:


> I can understand where most of these guys are coming from and If i was to get offended by these comments I would run like a girl and deactivate but I'm gonna take it on board and learn from it to better myself.


Good attitude mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I wouldn't worry about it mate. It's good that you've taken the criticism well. I can guarentee you 80% of these people have never recorded themselves and lift with form that looks like they're a fvckin contortionist.
> 
> Onwards and upwards.


people in glass houses mate


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yonnik that was a great transformation video and you're doing an amazing job.

I didn't see any other videos... did you take it down?

You have a very admirable approach and attitude but don't let the criticism or perhaps blunt words from others get you down (although by the sounds of it you have a great head on your shoulders anyway!).

You're very young yet and have plenty of great stuff to learn as you evolve, improve yourself, and grow mentally as well as physically... and no one can knock you for putting yourself out there on your youtube channel... something that most people will never have the balls to do!

All the best of luck with it - remember the more people throw at you, the more opportunity you have to learn and better yourself. 

Keep going.


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Yea I've put them on private and it's probably better that you didn't see them by the replies on here lol. Really appreciate it , as I said i'm just trying to help out people but if what i put up isn't safe I wouldn't wanna set a bad example or have anyone have a risk of injuring themselves. I've had far worse things in my life happen to me and this in my eyes is just a bit of banter and truth lol. Thanks for the wise words and support Kristina. p.s Im a Watford guy so the possibility of a collab could be on the cards haha:thumbup1:


----------



## LiftNostalgia (Oct 27, 2014)

I think you are in good shape but are lacking professionalism big time. There is plenty of room for improvement, you'd be silly to give up but also to continue without targeting all the issues. I would consider taking a part-time weight training course, video skills course etc. to instil more professionalism in your Youtube videos.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

You know that at least half the critics here are just trying to get you to bite for a bit of entertainment. I filmed myself having a [email protected] before, I got some right abuse off the netmums crowd.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

UnsungHero said:


> Yea I've put them on private and it's probably better that you didn't see them by the replies on here lol. Really appreciate it , as I said i'm just trying to help out people but if what i put up isn't safe I wouldn't wanna set a bad example or have anyone have a risk of injuring themselves. I've had far worse things in my life happen to me and this in my eyes is just a bit of banter and truth lol. Thanks for the wise words and support Kristina. p.s Im a Watford guy so the possibility of a collab could be on the cards haha:thumbup1:


Hey no worries!

Noway... you're in Watford? Awesome.. I'm down for a collab! Where you training? Random guess but I'm assuming that's NRG (I've never been there but from what I hear, it looks like it might be)..

Just seen your shoulder and triceps vid... I'll teach you a few things haha! :thumb:


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

I train in fitness first in st albans and every friday you can bring someone for a free seshion so we'll have to sort something! :thumbup1: and i think nrg is the newest gym thats been built in wwatford I got a couple of friends that go there. Haha I would'nt be surprised


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Can't expect your first videos to be amazing. Just keep putting content on there and keep learning.

A lot of the biggest youtubers aren't particularly big, lean and ripped is much more popular


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Hey no worries!
> 
> Noway... you're in Watford? Awesome.. I'm down for a collab! Where you training? Random guess but I'm assuming that's NRG (I've never been there but from what I hear, it looks like it might be)..
> 
> Just seen your shoulder and triceps vid... I'll teach you a few things haha! :thumb:


A colab were he's outlifted by a girl  . Not srs Maybe srs


----------



## UnsungHero (Dec 12, 2014)

Haha it should be pretty fun. Gotta represent the bro's:thumbup1:


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

UnsungHero said:


> Haha it should be pretty fun. Gotta represent the bro's:thumbup1:


YEAH BROTHA!!!! Gotta Represent The BROS!!!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey bro, just tried watching your two latest vids. The sludge and the Xmas vid.

The sludge vid would have been great, never made that before. But I got about 90 secs of your kitchen and seeing the bowl being stirred. Editing that out would've been a better move.

Your Xmas vid I gave up with as the camera isn't still and you're wobbling about.

Spend some cash on a tripod and a background of you're serious about this.


----------



## Jono_g (Jan 1, 2015)

If your just showing people what you do in the gym then who cares what your form is like. If your actually trying to teach people how to lift in your videos and your form is **** then I can understand all the negative comments


----------

